# MODS..........PLEASE HELP



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2014)

I was trying to post a new thread but it wasnt working................now it has posted 6 times!!!!!!
How do I delete all but one???


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2014)

Delete button at the bottom of your post should do it.

And the best way to attract Mods attention is to report the post - we may not notice a thread like this.

(And I'm moving it to the Support forum).


*Edit* - I don't seem to be able to move posts


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Dec 2014)

The duplicate post thing - when I try to delete a duplicate post it tells me I do not have permissions. So the duplicate remains.


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> The duplicate post thing - when I try to delete a duplicate post it tells me I do not have permissions. So the duplicate remains.


For now, we'll delete any duplicates we come across.


----------

